# Sewing machines?????????



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 27, 2018)

I was watching one of those 70s game shows. One of the prizes was a brand new sewing machine. When was the last time you noticed a sewing machine in someone's home? When I was a kid, my mom had a sewing machine. Back then, a  sewing machine was the symbol of a good home. It was something you had to have. My mom rarely used it. In the 70s, she got a brand new one, which she rarely used. She got rid of it after I left home.  I'm sure some have a sewing machine, but most of the rest of the nation doesn't. A symbol of domesticity bites the dust!!!!


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 27, 2018)

We have always had a sewing machine.  My wife doesn't make things with it any more, but it comes in handy once in a while.  Ours is a portable.  My Mom's folded down into its own little table.

Don


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 27, 2018)

I have my Grandmother's old Singer treadle machine and a portable electric one of my own.   I don't sew much anymore but it's handy to have one "just in case."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 28, 2018)

We had a treadle Singer and a portable when I was growing up.

They are both long gone.

I keep a few needles and a spool of clear/invisible thread for making minor repairs or sewing on a button but that's about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2018)

I learned to sew on a Treadle machine... or rather I didn't, because it was such a horrendous thing , it put me off sewing machines for life!!

...but yes in truth, it's been a long time since I've seen a sewing machine in anyone's home...


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2018)

I have 3 of them and a serger


----------



## Ronni (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a large sewing basket with different colored thread, needles, seam ripper, buttons, elastic, bias binding and a host of other bits and pieces. Mostly I do minor repairs..ripped seams and tears, missing button, and also take up hems and the like.  I do have a sewing machine I haul out every once in a while. My daughter recently found some wonderful curtains that were too long for her windows, so I sewed the hems to make them the right length.  I made a kitchen window valance out of a table cloth, and some matching napkins from the same fabric.  I used to know how to make my own patterns for clothes, but I've long since lost that particular art.  

Nonetheless I find a sewing machine a handy and helpful piece of equipment and a money saver too.  That valance would have cost in the teens or twenties of dollars, yet I got it, AND 8 napkins, for  $3.00 (Garage sale find) and a bit of my time!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 28, 2018)

Have a portable sewing machine and couldn’t imagine not having one......just in case.


----------



## IKE (Nov 28, 2018)

Mama said she wanted sewing machine so she could hem and fix stuff (not for making clothes) so I bought her a 'White' many, many moons ago and she even took a night class at the local high school two evenings a week to learn how to sew.

She used it every once in awhile till a few years ago and it developed a problem of some sort and when I called around to have it fixed they said it was an older model and finding parts and the labor to fix it would cost more, or almost as much, than purchasing a current model.

It sat in the bottom of the closet broken for several years till I finally threw it away two years ago.....if she wanted another one I'd get it for her but she hasn't mentioned wanting another one.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2018)

My wife is into sewing...big time.  She has a Bernina sewing machine, and a Bernina Serger, and has set up one of our spare bedrooms as her Hobby room.  She is constantly making clothes, purses, and all sorts of stuff for the kids and grandkids, etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a sewing machine.  It bought it at a yard sale.

It is so very handy.

I can shorten my pants without having to go to a tailor.  Go get measured.  Then have to go back to get the pants.  Try them on.  And there's a charge.  

I did all the drapes in my new apartment.  Selected the materials.  Added sheers.  Drapery material over the sheers.  



Working now on a Ceill Phone Holder.

They are great.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I have 3 of them and a serger


I have exactly the same thing, 3 sewing machines and a serger. I'm getting ready to give the 1980s machine to Goodwill, maybe sell the serger and keep the two older machines. They work better. One old Necchi and a very old Kenmore in a nice case with many , many attachments.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama said she wanted sewing machine so she could hem and fix stuff (not for making clothes) so I bought her a 'White' many, many moons ago and she even took a night class at the local high school two evenings a week to learn how to sew.
> 
> She used it every once in awhile till a few years ago and it developed a problem of some sort and when I called around to have it fixed they said it was an older model and finding parts and the labor to fix it would cost more, or almost as much, than purchasing a current model.
> 
> It sat in the bottom of the closet broken for several years till I finally threw it away two years ago.....if she wanted another one I'd get it for her but she hasn't mentioned wanting another one.


Have you looked online for parts? My husband took my Singer apart and made a part out of ducktape. It worked fine.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 28, 2018)

i learned to sew on a singer treadle machine when i was a kid when i got married i got a singer electric machine ---i us to make my clothes plus the kids clothes---made all my own curtains plus a few quilts--i burned the motor out  sewing so much ---several years ago i bought a new singer i used it for several years but now i have no place to set it up


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a sewing machine that I use about ten times a year for various projects.  I used to make our sheep holiday outfits, but I ran out of holidays.  They looked great in their Pilgrim and Native American outfits during our stay at The Broadmoor, last week.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 28, 2018)

Here is my young wife in 1966.  I think the sewing machine was from Sears.



Don


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I have exactly the same thing, 3 sewing machines and a serger. I'm getting ready to give the 1980s machine to Goodwill, maybe sell the serger and keep the two older machines. They work better. One old Necchi and a very old Kenmore in a nice case with many , many attachments.


I really need to get rid of some of mine also. My Kenmore is the cats meow. It does all these really cool fancy stitches and makes me look better than I really am :laugh: Most of the things I made with my machine were coats and things for my dogs. 
I guess they are ultra spoiled but it’s not hurting anyone so no biggie.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> Here is my young wife in 1966.  I think the sewing machine was from Sears.
> 
> View attachment 59838
> 
> Don


And there’s that classic ‘wife look’ of :
Do you mind??? :lol:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2018)

I have one buried in a closet under the stairs. Haven't looked it it in 10 years- actually I forgot about it until now. I'm going to see if anyone wants it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 28, 2018)

I think the sewing machine is going the way of baking your daily bread. I happened to be present when my grandmother's five daughters had to admit that they fed their families "store bought" bread, instead of baking it. My grandmother was appalled. She said, "What the hell do you do all day?". I doubt the "home of tomorrow" is going to have a sewing machine.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 29, 2018)

My wife uses her sewing machine regularly, although these days it's usually just for alterations or small incidental items.  (She also bakes bread at least weekly, some of which gets given to friends).


----------



## Lara (Nov 29, 2018)

Fresh bread weekly?!  I'm impressed. 

Here's my sewing machine at my kitchen table. I inherited from my mother. She bought it in an antique store years ago and we both used it. Works like a charm but changing the bobbin is tricky. My sisters have modern machines and didn't want it. I once sewed my own wedding dress but nowadays I just do little touch ups and repairs.


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2018)

When I was young, my mother had an old singer treadle machine that had been converted to electric.  It had only one stitch and one speed.  If you wanted "reverse", you could darn well turn the material around and sew.  She turned some beautiful outfits out with that machine.

I got a simple Singer machine when I was first pregnant to make maternity dresses.  I got so good at it that I could turn a dress out from uncut material to wearing it out the door in less than two hours.  Then, later, I found out that the dresses have to actually FIT, so lost any interest in making clothes for myself.  I made some kids' clothes, curtains, and years and year of Halloween costumes for everyone.  

Then about 20 years ago, I got a "fancy" machine and hated it.  It's been in the closet since then.  Every now and then I drag it out and plan to donate it to the charity shop but then I think "Oh, maybe I'll start sewing again" and other delusions....LOL.

I had my grandma's ornate 1923 Singer treadle machine for years and years and finally sold it to an elderly lady who actually planned to use it, since it was in excellent condition.  I was glad that someone was going to do something with it other than just have it sit around as a piece of furniture.


----------



## bak2basik (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm new here, my name is Lynn and I enjoy reading the posts on all the topics.

As far as sewing machines, I have several that I used regularly until a new hobby took over. I had an embroidery business a few years back and these are the machines I still have:
Bernina sewing machine, 20 years old, one of the best machines ever
Juki straight stitch sewing machine, has the best straight stitch ever and I used it to wind all the bobbins
Brother combo sewing and home embroidery machine, came with Disney character designs on it
Brother 6 needle embroidery machine
Tajima 15 needle commercial embroidery machine
Tacony blindstitch hemmer, never used....and
1973 Singer sewing machine, the first one that I purchased and made many outfits back in the day. 

I need to sell some of these as I rarely touch them now. I decorate a historic house for Christmas teas and that is more interesting than sitting alone in a room sewing or embroidering.  I also have been kayaking for more than 20 years.  I love lakes and shallow rivers, not a whitewater kayaker.

I used to make small lap quilts as gifts and made one for my childhood best friend's mother's 90th birthday. She was a war bride from Engand so her quilt had squares with embroidered English landmarks, teacups, knitting, Iowa, Bermuda and more to illustrate her life. She loved it and showed it to everyone. I'm so glad I made it for her because she died a few months later. I tried to post a picture but was unable to make it work.

Thanks for all the memories.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 22, 2019)

I have two. The old one, a Brother, needs a service and that usually costs me around $110 to $120. Late last year I saw  new Elna machines on sale for $99, so I bought one. I kept using the old one until last week when I decided to unpack the Elna and set it up. Followed all of the instructions and it is faulty. The motor whirrs but the mechanism doesn't engage. I now have to take it back to the store and wait while they send it back to the manufacturer. Meanwhile, the old Brother is back in place in the spare room.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 22, 2019)

I have an original Singer sewing machine that belonged to my grandmother. It operates by foot pedal.  I think, in the 1920s she had it modified to be semi electric.  The last time it was used was probably 50 years ago, by me, and I don't remember if it I used the electric function or not.  It's the same as jujube describes above.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2019)

Back in the early 1970s, I made myself a shirt just to prove to myself that I could.  Created my own pattern, bought the materials, and did all of the work.  Apropos of the times, it was made of hopsack fabric, had belled sleeves and a Nehru collar (yeah, my short lived "hippie" period).  It came out well.  Wasn't that difficult.  I've never made a thing since.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was watching one of those 70s game shows. One of the prizes was a brand new sewing machine. When was the last time you noticed a sewing machine in someone's home? When I was a kid, my mom had a sewing machine. Back then, a  sewing machine was the symbol of a good home. It was something you had to have. My mom rarely used it. In the 70s, she got a brand new one, which she rarely used. She got rid of it after I left home.  I'm sure some have a sewing machine, but most of the rest of the nation doesn't. A symbol of domesticity bites the dust!!!!



This is funny.  I bought a sewing machine at a yard sale across the road.

I use it almost constantly.  Today I bought a zipper at Walmart for $4.50.

I'm going to replace the one on one of my favorite jackets.

I bought the original machine when I moved into my apartment.  There were no curtains on the windows.

I taught myself how to make the curtains and I even have sheers which let the light in with privacy.

I never have to pay a tailor when I buy pants. And it's not the money.  It's the time involved.  Take them there, get measured, pick them up.

Now.  Take them home.  Shorten them.  Wear them.  

My mother had a machine.  I used to stand by and watch her sew embroidery designs and that was with a pedal machine.

I also have a golf vest that is too loose.  I'm going to alter it so it fits.

It's fun.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 22, 2019)

A friend called me last week to ask if she could use my sewing machine.   She got rid of hers a few years ago.   

I used to sew a lot; I made all my maternity tops, kids' Halloween costumes, etc.   Seems like nowadays fabric costs more than ready made clothing so I don't bother with it except for occasional repairs or alterations.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 22, 2019)

I posted last year that I bought a sewing machine on impulse. My mom sewed but 
I never had an interest in learning.Last year I managed a simple blouse . I recently dragged it out again and am attempting to make curtains. The photo shows what was my dining room. From all this mess I have created one small curtain. I have 6 more to go. This may even spill into the living room before I'm done. Lucky we aren't expecting company.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 22, 2019)

It is stinking hot over here at the moment. As I type this I am wearing a broderie anglaise nightie that I made myself. It is very cool and respectable enough that if someone turns up at the front door, which is wide open, I won't be too embarrassed while making the dash for the bedroom.

To get a suitable pattern I simply unpicked a favourite store bought nightie that had expired. I do that now with other favourite items.  The results are very satisfactory.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> I have two. The old one, a Brother, needs a service and that usually costs me around $110 to $120. Late last year I saw  new Elna machines on sale for $99, so I bought one. I kept using the old one until last week when I decided to unpack the Elna and set it up. Followed all of the instructions and it is faulty. The motor whirrs but the mechanism doesn't engage. I now have to take it back to the store and wait while they send it back to the manufacturer. Meanwhile, the old Brother is back in place in the spare room.



Follow up.

I took the 'faulty' machine back to the shop today. I explained the problem and told the shop assistant that if she plugged it in she would see the problem - the motor activates but the needle doesn't move.

Wouldn't you know it? It behaved perfectly.

I exclaimed that I should be happy but I felt such a fool. She was  very nice and packed it all away for me with a smile.
I did come home with some new lengths of broderie anglaise to make a couple of new nighties.

Now... about that old Singer overlocker...


----------



## bak2basik (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting to see those who still do some sewing if only repair and those who don't.  I never do alterations or hemming pants as this can be very tiresome and exacting.  We take them to a lady who has a large shop and can knock things out in a few days for about $10.    As far as the future, who knows.  I gave my 1st embroidery machine to a woman who was teaching inner city girls to sew and they had fun with the embroidery.  Today's machines are mostly electronic and can do crazy fun stuff but I doubt they will last as long as the old mechanical Singers.  Just like cars, some electronic part usually dies first and repairs are expensive.  Unless every broken thing gets tossed out in the future, repair people may be a constant need.


----------

